# Pearson 30 Wanderer vs Tartan 3000



## jpmpac (May 15, 2010)

I think I know the answer but I'm interested in some veteran feedback. I want to buy a boat for not too much money and live aboard for the next 2+ years. The Pearson is older and 1/2 the money as the Tartan. I have my preference but I'm going to hold that from this post just to what those of you who are more experienced have to say.


----------



## jpmpac (May 15, 2010)

I posted this in another forum heading and then realized this one may have been more appropriate.

I'm looking at a Pearson 30 Wanderer that is 18 years older than the Tartan but 1/2 the price. My immediate goal is to live aboard, learn to sail and do some club racing. 

I think I know which is the better boat and better buy but I wanted to get some veteran feedback to confirm my "gut" feeling. The price is not a deciding factor as both are very affordable.

Thanks!


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Tartan 3000 if you can afford it.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I am kind of partial to the older, cheaper boats if they have been treated fairly well so I might opt for the Pearson 30 (how old?). 
This is coming from an owner of a Tartan 27' from 1967 who has raced against a newer P30 that has always done well. The P30 may be a better sailor, I don't know as I've sailed on neither. You should try to sail each of them before buying either, ideally, to see if you like the way they handle.
Alternatively, a newer boat should mean a shorter list of items needing fixing or updating and should cost more initially but with a shorter list of 'must fix' items attached. 
The best advice I can offer is to get out on a test sail on each of these type of boats and you will figure out which one you prefer. Both Pearson and Tartan had some pretty good years of making some well found boats. 
Personally, in the Tartan line I like the T27 (as I own one), 34, 37 older models with the classic lines and (too much) wood on the outside.


----------



## toastchee (Mar 8, 2006)

I can't help other than to say I have a Tartan 30 and it is a fast, dependable tank. I think this results in a shade less livability, but you'll have to check both boats for your comfort level.


----------



## jpmpac (May 15, 2010)

Offer is in on the Tartan! Hopefully, I'll be headed toward Annapolis in July.


----------



## jpmpac (May 15, 2010)

Offer is in on the Tartan...very nice boat for the money. The Pearson was just too old with too much obvious work. With any luck I'll be cruising the Pamlico enroute to the Chesapeake and into Annapoli in July!


----------

